# ENGINEER II NAVIGATOR Pre-order



## surfuz

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/navi

Whenever curiosity calls, go with an open mind. Wherever adversity appears, persevere with passion. The Engineer II Navigator is designed for worldwide exploration with a 24-hour GMT bezel illuminated by micro gas tubes, our Amortiser anti-shock system and cold temperature resistance. It's built to accompany every adventure, no matter where you go around the globe.

Limited to 1,000 pieces, the ENGINEER II NAVIGATOR is now available at an exclusive pre-order price starting from USD 949* until 28 February 2018.

--

ENGINEER II NAVIGATOR
Pre-order now at a limited-time price until 28 February 2018. Orders ship between May 2018 and June 2018, subject to Swiss product schedule and shipment. Officially available at full retail price beginning July 2018.

Engineer II Navigator in Calf Leather Strap
CHF 900* / USD $949* (retail: CHF 1,655* / USD $1,699*)

Engineer II Navigator in Stainless Steel Bracelet
CHF 960* / USD $999* (retail: CHF 1,750* / USD $1,799*)

*Taxes excluded









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Just some thoughts and rantings. Find that this is a good, cheaper and lighter alternative to the AeroGMT II.

Dial is less busy than AeroGMT II. Like the fact that there is cold temperature endurance like the Endurance model. Hope they keep up the trend of adding more of the technologies into a "power" watch as opposed to compartmentalizing it.

Feel that it could have been improved by having more tritium/luminova colors as the color scheme is boring. More tubes such as on the minute indexes would be good too.

With this new model, it seems that Ball will still using ETA movements along with in-house ones. 

With the preorders and new models focused on sport watches for past few years, it looks like the old days of dressy watches from Ball, such as Cleveland Express and 60 Seconds have come to an end.

Will be giving this model a miss as I have the Aero GMT II on the way. Too many Balls. Also got the Rolex Daytona Ceramic WG today from AD, first Rolex  Watch is great, but the lume (which I never expected much in the first place) is disappointing.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## gossler

Thanks for sharing. I have been looking for a GMT for some time now. But I am not really in love with the design of this watch... the price is good, specially for a GMT. But, one must buy the watch not the deal.


----------



## zuckermania

I want to like this one but the 24 hour ring is a bit too prominent. Same thing with the GMT hand.


----------



## samael_6978

I like it. Not going crazy with tritium is a plus in my book. If I didn't have Legend on pre-order, I'd buy this one. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Nothing about this watch appeals--don't like the white date wheel on black dial--never have, never will, don't like/need the 24 hour outer ring, just adds clutter, don't like their larger than necessary numerals, nor the font they used, and particularly don't like the GMT hand--looks both obnoxious and distracting. And, of course, don't like the pre-order, limit to only a few people on the planet approach, as always. 

That said, I seriously doubt that they have abandoned their more traditional models, like the Trainmaster, as suggested by the OP--rather, I think this is just more of the same pre-order bevy of cheaper models catering to the less discerning and mainly new-to-Ball buying public, which seems, as evidenced in the recent forum threads, to be buying it up in the small droves that the limited runs allow.


----------



## xherion

timefleas said:


> That said, I seriously doubt that they have abandoned their more traditional models, like the Trainmaster, as suggested by the OP--rather, I think this is just more of the same pre-order bevy of cheaper models catering to the less discerning and mainly new-to-Ball buying public, which seems, as evidenced in the recent forum threads, to be buying it up in the small droves that the limited runs allow.


I really hope so, cause the older Balls are the only ones I am taking a fancy of.


----------



## SteveJ

samael_6978 said:


> I like it. Not going crazy with tritium is a plus in my book. If I didn't have Legend on pre-order, I'd buy this one.
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


It's all about personal tastes isn't it?
Define "crazy with tritium" please.
Tritium is the main reason that i own BALL watch.
In fact I got the 43mm version of the Engineer III King because it has more tritium than the smaller diameter version. My personal taste is that the less/fewer tritium tubes a model has the less I want it. Which is good since there are so many watches and so little money.
BTW; The steel bracelet on mine is literally as fine as frog's hair, as are all of the other details on it.
I love that watch.


----------



## SteveJ

surfuz said:


> Feel that it could have been improved by having more tritium/luminova colors as the color scheme is boring. More tubes such as on the minute indexes would be good too.


I agree. 
More cowbell! 
Uh, I mean tritium!


----------



## surfuz

timefleas said:


> Nothing about this watch appeals--don't like the white date wheel on black dial--never have, never will, don't like/need the 24 hour outer ring, just adds clutter, don't like their larger than necessary numerals, nor the font they used, and particularly don't like the GMT hand--looks both obnoxious and distracting. And, of course, don't like the pre-order, limit to only a few people on the planet approach, as always.
> 
> That said, I seriously doubt that they have abandoned their more traditional models, like the Trainmaster, as suggested by the OP--rather, I think this is just more of the same pre-order bevy of cheaper models catering to the less discerning and mainly new-to-Ball buying public, which seems, as evidenced in the recent forum threads, to be buying it up in the small droves that the limited runs allow.


Timefleas, really hope u r right. It's just that based on promotion materials they have, it is focused on exploration and adventure. They have not capitalised on the RR standard and heritage.

Trainmaster series, the model I'm looking forward is the new model worldtime chronograph, which I think is announced at Baselworld last year. As far as I know, it is not out yet. With such plethora of sport models, can't help thinking that the dressier models have been abandoned.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## samael_6978

SteveJ said:


> It's all about personal tastes isn't it?
> Define "crazy with tritium" please.
> ...


Sure. Tritium vial every hour marker, hour, minute, and second hand.

I love tritium watches, but hate the ones with huge tritium tubes or sixty vials on the dial alone. Moderation is the key.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBat

New to the board, but I like the Navigator. It really is all about personal tastes because things that bother others (big GMT hand, over-sized numerals, white date wheel) are things I like. Heck, I liked it so much, I ordered it! Anybody else?


----------



## jkn1946

Me too - for a lot of the same reasons - wish the date was larger than I think it is .... but we'll see.


----------



## GabeLowe

Does anyone know how to find the green and white striped NATO strap (other than buying the watch..I’ve searched and searched and cannot find it for sale anywhere online.


----------



## surfuz

GabeLowe said:


> Does anyone know how to find the green and white striped NATO strap (other than buying the watch..I've searched and searched and cannot find it for sale anywhere online.


Find someone who have a spare strap. Or check with Ball or the sponsor of this forum.

I have the green, and the blue unworn coz prefer to get 'complete' set which give me options later on. But really think it's normal n pricey.. the only thing 'special' is the Ball buckle.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## ItnStln

Has preorder ended?


----------



## Den014

The preorder ended on 28-Feb-2018 already.
I had made the order and cant wait to see the real thing but need to wait at least May 

Anyone got any photos of the real watch other than those from Ball?


----------



## MattBat

Are we there (May-June) yet???


----------



## Den014

Just checked with Ball, they said the delivery will be June or July 2018, subject to Swiss shipment and schedule.... 
Guess have to wait longer......


----------



## Minion

Den014 said:


> Just checked with Ball, they said the delivery will be June or July 2018, subject to Swiss shipment and schedule....
> Guess have to wait longer......


Boo!!!


----------



## MattBat

Den014 said:


> Just checked with Ball, they said the delivery will be June or July 2018, subject to Swiss shipment and schedule....
> Guess have to wait longer......


I suggest a percentage refund for every week beyond the last week of June. Think they'll agree?


----------



## Den014

MattBat said:


> I suggest a percentage refund for every week beyond the last week of June. Think they'll agree?


Great Idea! But i dont think they will. It's not like we are VIP or something.....


----------



## Austex1604

Does anyone know the lug width for the 44mm version? I didn’t buy the Ball nato strap and am kind of kicking myself now. I’m going to try to get one that will fit before the watch comes in.


----------



## KoenVw

Hey Guys,

I am new here on this forum since today...

I am waiting also for it, I have #0002/1000 ;-) I was 5 minutes to late to get #0001.

To bad they have a delay with delivery's, but @ least it will be double fun when we get it in house ! ;-)


----------



## KoenVw

Nooooooo, end of June? ;-)



> Thank you for your kind support in the Engineer II Navigator pre-order program.
> 
> We are delighted to inform you that your Navigator (order: *****) is at the final production stage and we will be shipping it out from the Swiss workshop starting the last week of June in several batches. Depending on your destination, delivery will be made through either direct shipment from our Swiss office or through our distributors / branch offices.
> 
> Shall you have any question regarding the delivery, please do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] for assistance.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> 
> BALL Watch Company


----------



## KoenVw

Austex1604 said:


> Does anyone know the lug width for the 44mm version? I didn't buy the Ball nato strap and am kind of kicking myself now. I'm going to try to get one that will fit before the watch comes in.


21mm


----------



## Austex1604

KoenVw said:


> Austex1604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the lug width for the 44mm version? I didn't buy the Ball nato strap and am kind of kicking myself now. I'm going to try to get one that will fit before the watch comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 21mm
Click to expand...

 Thank you. That seems a bit small. I thought sure it would be 22. But thanks!


----------



## KoenVw

I have also a new strap for it here on my desk... I like buterflystraps, and the strap on the watch is a pin buckle.
So I buyed a new one for it already. 😎


----------



## Alan From New York

KoenVw said:


> Nooooooo, end of June? ;-)


Nope. July now. :-(


----------



## KoenVw

Alan From New York said:


> Nope. July now. :-(


Think they all are watching the WK championship or so by Ball????? They have to make Balls, not watch the ball on the tv screen....


----------



## Alan From New York

KoenVw said:


> Think they all are watching the WK championship or so by Ball????? They have to make Balls, not watch the ball on the tv screen....


Ever since I've ordered stuff online (or sent in for repairs), no one makes me wait longer than watch companies. There's gotta be a better way. :-(


----------



## Den014

This is my first time online preorder, definitely need to think twice next time, if there is any


----------



## Alan From New York

Den014 said:


> This is my first time online preorder, definitely need to think twice next time, if there is any


Just be prepared to wait six months. The kicker is that once you've waited six months, be prepared to wait for a seventh.


----------



## KoenVw

@ the end, your are happy when it arrives and you see the beauty and quality of the watch... ;-)

The more hunger you are, the beter it taste!


----------



## Alan From New York

KoenVw said:


> @ the end, your are happy when it arrives and you see the beauty and quality of the watch... ;-)
> 
> The more hunger you are, the better it tastes!


 Here in the U.S., the hungrier you are, the faster you eat it.


----------



## KoenVw

I just received a e-mail from Ball...

Some are already on there way, others wil be shipped before 16/7.

Hope my number #002 is on his way ... ;-)


----------



## Den014

KoenVw said:


> I just received a e-mail from Ball...
> 
> Some are already on there way, others wil be shipped before 16/7.
> 
> Hope my number #002 is on his way ... ;-)


Thanks for the info. Hope no more delay


----------



## KoenVw

Yessssss

Dear Customer

Please find below the details about a shipment which will be collected by TNT *Swiss Post.*

Best Regards

This is an automatic generated notification. Please do not reply.

=====================================================================


----------



## kidsmoke

I got an email saying mine shipped to a US distributor and would be on its way to me.

I forgot I even ordered it.

Sounds like I've got more money than sense, but it seems like forever when I ordered it. Will def not make that mistake again.


----------



## KoenVw

I really don't care to wait... still happy to get it today! And you saved some money too...

Train on the way... ;-)


----------



## KoenVw




----------



## titusmnt

Hello everybody!
I am new tot the forum and this is my first post.
I pre-ordered Ball Engineer II Navigator 44mm blue dial and I received it today. I must say that I am very disappointed and I am going to send it back for two reasons:
- the dial is not blue as you see in the pictures on the official site, but a very dark blue, almost black and in the daylight it looks completely black
- it has no hacking, which I find very disturbing, this being a precision 1000 euros watch. I contacted Ball offices and a supervisor told me that this is actually a defect and that I have to send it back. If this is the case, so much for the swiss made logo an Ball quality control.
I am curious if any of you has the same problems as I do with this watch.


----------



## KoenVw

Hello,

I just like that sometimes the blue dial looks black... but thats me...

What do you mean with "it has no hacking"


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you mean with "it has no hacking"
> 
> View attachment 13298469


Hacking means that when you set the time the second hand stops. Low end automatic movements have no hacking and sometimes not even hand winding.


----------



## KoenVw

Ok thanks for the explanation...


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Ok thanks for the explanation...


I see that you ordered exactly the same model as me. Can you please tell me if the second hand stops when you try to set the time for your watch? Tank you!


----------



## KoenVw

titusmnt said:


> I see that you ordered exactly the same model as me. Can you please tell me if the second hand stops when you try to set the time for your watch? Tank you!


Hey titusmnt,

No it don't stop, it keeps going...

But I don't really care! I love the watch and I just order 3 straps on the net for it... ;-)

Crown is also different than on the picture... ;-) Do I mind? No I don't, for this 1000 euro it's a nice watch.

But the blue is indeed a little more dark than the picture, maybe to bad, but you know what, I order some day a other watch with a more blue dial. ;-)

Whats your number of 1000?


----------



## CaptMorg82

Hi All,

Also a first timer here. I also did the pre-order and I've been lurking on this thread just to try to see what the shipping status was and what people thought of the watch. Nice to finally see a real picture! It looks good. I'm still waiting on the US distributor on Florida to contact me that they have received it and are shipping it to me out on the West Coast of the US. Should be any day now I would think. They said it was shipped from the manufacturer in Switzerland on July 4th. 

Anyways, I'm also very surprised to hear that it doesn't have hacking. How can that be??? Did they really say it is a defect? That is a major blunder if that's the case! Man, that is pretty annoying. That's kind of an OCD thing for me to set the seconds with GPS time.


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Hey titusmnt,
> 
> No it don't stop, it keeps going...
> 
> But I don't really care! I love the watch and I just order 3 straps on the net for it... ;-)
> 
> Crown is also different than on the picture... ;-) Do I mind? No I don't, for this 1000 euro it's a nice watch.
> 
> But the blue is indeed a little more dark than the picture, maybe to bad, but you know what, I order some day a other watch with a more blue dial. ;-)
> 
> Whats your number of 1000?


Thank you for your feedback. My limited series number is 421 (it has a special meaning for me). I am also glad that you love your watch, because I am very unhappy with it and I'm going to return it.


----------



## VictorCreed

KoenVw said:


> I really don't care to wait... still happy to get it today! And you saved some money too...
> 
> Train on the way... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13295645


Wow it looks kinda cool! How much is it? I just bought SARB065 last year. This year I wanna up my game and buy something else.


----------



## titusmnt

CaptMorg82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Also a first timer here. I also did the pre-order and I've been lurking on this thread just to try to see what the shipping status was and what people thought of the watch. Nice to finally see a real picture! It looks good. I'm still waiting on the US distributor on Florida to contact me that they have received it and are shipping it to me out on the West Coast of the US. Should be any day now I would think. They said it was shipped from the manufacturer in Switzerland on July 4th.
> 
> Anyways, I'm also very surprised to hear that it doesn't have hacking. How can that be??? Did they really say it is a defect? That is a major blunder if that's the case! Man, that is pretty annoying. That's kind of an OCD thing for me to set the seconds with GPS time.


Well, it seams that the watch has no hacking. I don't think that two watches can have the same "defect" just upon arrival. If you ordered the 44mm you will also be disappointed by the finishing. The crown is to big, it protrudes too much out of the case and it is so rough that it scratches your wrist when you wear it. And btw I have the same OCD as you and I need to set the time by the seconds, if not than what's the point on having a second hand?


----------



## KoenVw

Do you realy want that the watch is accurate with gps settings on the second? 

I just enjoy the watch and I am verry happy with it for that price! 

So I don’t understaind why you guys are not happy with it?

For me it’s all ok, am I to quickly happy? 😎


----------



## CaptMorg82

KoenVw said:


> Do you realy want that the watch is accurate with gps settings on the second?
> 
> I just enjoy the watch and I am verry happy with it for that price!
> 
> So I don't understaind why you guys are not happy with it?
> 
> For me it's all ok, am I to quickly happy? &#55357;&#56846;


I'm not saying it's a deal breaker. I haven't received mine yet so we'll see how I feel when it arrives. And no, I don't need it to be on GPS time but I do like to keep track of how well it's keeping time. That's just the inner watch nerd in me I guess. FWIW I ordered a 40mm black with steel bracelet #0025. I was on the fence about this because I don't believe the 40mm has the Amortizer shock resistance. I would assume because the case size does not have the room for it. But I was looking for a more modest sized watch because the other ones I typically wear are pretty massive (G-Shock Gulfmaster and Seiko Prospex diver with stainless steel shroud). This is my first swiss automatic so I'm excited to receive it. Pretty strange about the hacking though. Maybe I'll get luck and the 40mm is hackable!


----------



## paintingtiger

KoenVw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just like that sometimes the blue dial looks black... but thats me...
> 
> What do you mean with "it has no hacking"
> 
> View attachment 13298469


I'm with you. I think a blue dial that looks almost black at times is ideal. BTW, I am pleasantly surprised at how nice this looks seeing real pics of it. I wasn't sure when it was first offered. Looks amazing. Congrats!


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Do you realy want that the watch is accurate with gps settings on the second?
> 
> I just enjoy the watch and I am verry happy with it for that price!
> 
> So I don't understaind why you guys are not happy with it?
> 
> For me it's all ok, am I to quickly happy? &#55357;&#56846;


You seam like a really nice guy but here I am going to contradict you. I don't want to start flame here but I will tell you again why I am unhappy with it. First and foremost I pre-ordered a blue dial watch and I got a very dark blue dial one. Actually I took it to the office today and 10 different people could not tell me that this is blue. Two of them even told me that it is some kind of dark khaki. I love the blue color and I got something different than ordered. This is an entry level luxury watch at 1000 euros and at this price some attention to details and some quality movement should be put into it and here I'm talking about a movement that has at least hacking. If you run your finger on the edge of the metallic bezel that holds the crystal you will see that it scratches and this is not normal at this level. If Seiko can do it for a 250$ SARB033, others can do it as well at 4 times the price. If you want a watch that just looks nice on your wrist you don't have to pay that much. You can get it for 50 to 150$ and at this price you will still get the right color. So I am asking you to be objective here for a moment and to understand why I am so upset, especially after waiting 5 months to get it. I was about to order Engineer II Navigator World Time Chronograph, but, when I saw that they do not respect the delays, I decided to wait and sadly, this is the only thing that makes me happy about this watch.


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Do you realy want that the watch is accurate with gps settings on the second?
> 
> I just enjoy the watch and I am verry happy with it for that price!
> 
> So I don't understaind why you guys are not happy with it?
> 
> For me it's all ok, am I to quickly happy? ?


You seam like a really nice guy but here I am going to contradict you. I don't want to start flame here but I will tell you again why I am unhappy with it. First and foremost I pre-ordered a blue dial watch and I got a very dark blue dial one. Actually I took it to the office today and 10 different people could not tell me that this is blue. Two of them even told me that it is some kind of dark khaki. I love the blue color and I got something different than ordered. This is an entry level luxury watch at 1000 euros and at this price some attention to details and some quality movement should be put into it and here I'm talking about a movement that has at least hacking. If you run your finger on the edge of the metallic bezel that holds the crystal you will see that it scratches and this is not normal at this level. If Seiko can do it for a 250$ SARB033, others can do it as well at 4 times the price. If you want a watch that just looks nice on your wrist you don't have to pay that much. You can get it for 50 to 150$ and at this price you will still get the right color. So I am asking you to be objective here for a moment and to understand why I am so upset, especially after waiting 5 months to get it. I was about to order Engineer II Navigator World Time Chronograph, but, when I saw that they do not respect the delays, I decided to wait and sadly, this is the only thing that makes me happy about this watch.


----------



## KoenVw

I understaind that the blue dial on picture is not the same collor as the dial irl.

But I think the picture of the prè-order is not a real picture?

Do hou think they will adjust the dial to the right collor? Or just take your watch back?

I like to know what they have to say about the blue dial...

And offcorse I like the blue dial on the picture to... so maybe if they make it later in that collor I maybe buy it again. 😎

The hacking I realy don’t care!

Maybe I am just a to big fan of Ball that they have some credit with me...

It’s my 4th Ball Watch. 😉

Hope they can make you happy again with good service to help you.

PS: If you see my pictures I thake in the NA topic you will see one of the pictures is more blue than the others... depend on the 💡


----------



## KoenVw

Dubble post


----------



## KoenVw

I need to adjust my answer, sorry...

It seems that my 44mm have hacking!!!

Pull the crown all the way to the back for time adjustment and seconds hand stops...


----------



## titusmnt

KoenVw said:


> Dubble post


Yes and I am sorry for that. Of course I didn't mean it but I guess it was an issue with my internet connection.
Thank you again for the feedback with the hacking. So, in the end, it seams mi watch has a defect.


----------



## KoenVw

Mine have a issue to...

After setting the time, I screw down the crown to hard, the watch stops working. 

Unscrewing the crown for 1/2 mm helps to start running again.


----------



## Den014

KoenVw said:


> I need to adjust my answer, sorry...
> 
> It seems that my 44mm have hacking!!!
> 
> Pull the crown all the way to the back for time adjustment and seconds hand stops...


Hi,

Just wonder is there an instruction handbook that comes with the watch to explain the correct way of adjusting with second hand stops?

FYI, mine is 321 of 1000. Still wait for the email of delivery

Regards


----------



## Alan From New York

KoenVw said:


> I need to adjust my answer, sorry...
> 
> It seems that my 44mm have hacking!!!
> 
> Pull the crown all the way to the back for time adjustment and seconds hand stops...


Glad you have something to hack. Not a peep from Ball about my Navigator. And no word on when my Challenger shows.


----------



## KoenVw

I just hear that all pré-orders are cancelled due complains about some hacking and blue dial colors... ;-)


----------



## Den014

KoenVw said:


> I just hear that all pré-orders are cancelled due complains about some hacking and blue dial colors... ;-)


Are you serious!? After all this waiting!? This is insane
If that's true, i will abandon Ball watch for rest of my life


----------



## KoenVw

Just kidding my friend!


----------



## CaptMorg82

Mine is out the door from the distributor in Florida and has a tracking label. Scheduled delivery is Thursday, 7/26! Took too calls to the distributor to try to get them to hurry up and send it. I guess they have a big pile of them there and only one person doing the shipment for all of the US.


----------



## Den014

CaptMorg82 said:


> Mine is out the door from the distributor in Florida and has a tracking label. Scheduled delivery is Thursday, 7/26! Took too calls to the distributor to try to get them to hurry up and send it. I guess they have a big pile of them there and only one person doing the shipment for all of the US.


Mine just arrived (HK) last Thursday. Looking good and working fine
But it really take too long to deliver


----------



## Phase1

Received mine yesterday in California from Florida. Liking it more in person than in the preorder shots. Did not mind the wait since kind of forget about it. First time using ball SS clasp, had to Youtube on how to use it. Lume is more than sufficient at night.


----------



## KoenVw

Put a Chinese butterfly buckle on the original strap... don’t like pin buckle.


----------



## CaptMorg82

Arrrggghhhh!!!! UPS mis-sorted the package and sent it to Spokane, WA instead of Oregon. Delivery delayed by a day. Figures!


----------



## CaptMorg82

CaptMorg82 said:


> Arrrggghhhh!!!! UPS mis-sorted the package and sent it to Spokane, WA instead of Oregon. Delivery delayed by a day. Figures!


The watch arrived today. Perfect timing while I was home from work for my lunch break. I got the black 40mm with SS bracelet and it looks great. Getting use to the size because usually I'm wearing pretty large watches. I purposely went for a bit of a smaller one (or maybe more normal size) for ease of wearing with sleeves. I think I need to take out a half link or so in the bracelet and then it will look very nice on the wrist.

Setting it was easy and mine has no problem hacking the second hand. Just pull the crown out to the last position and the second hand stops. I really like the style of it. I briefly tried to view the lume and it looked very good even in a not totally dark room. I'll be on a long drive tonight so I'll get a chance to use it in the dark. So far I love it. I'll probably get a NATO strap or something for daily casual wear to keep the bracelet in good shape. It has a pretty shiny finish that I would guess can get scratched over time.


----------



## Phase1

One thing I would have liked even more is if the counter balance RR on the second having a different color (red?) so that it stands out a bit more. Now it's too muted being black and can't be seen against the black or blue dial.


----------



## CaptMorg82

Phase1 said:


> One thing I would have liked even more is if the counter balance RR on the second having a different color (red?) so that it stands out a bit more. Now it's too muted being black and can't be seen against the black or blue dial.


Totally agree. I think that's one of Ball's nice touches and it totally blends in to the black. Red would be cool to match the GMT text.


----------



## kidsmoke

I just got mine over the weekend--I haven't looked too closely but so far I'm impressed.

I got the 44mm black version...


----------



## kidsmoke

I just got mine over the weekend--I haven't looked too closely but so far I'm impressed.

I got the 44mm black version...


----------



## jkn1946

I have a couple of Ball Watches on pre-order including this one and have noted some discussion in other threads about where the watches are actually made - Are they Swiss or Chinese? I can't help but think that if a large amount of the assembly was done in China that the wait for these pre-orders would not be 6+ months. They'd be sitting on our wrists in 90 days. I am not trying to start a discussion on where they are made. 
The movements I assume meet the "swiss made" requirements and I further guess that much if not all of the tritium work (and perhaps case work) is done outside of Switzerland. I don't care but apparently a lot of folks do. Each to their own.
At any rate, to those who have received their pre-orders, Thank you for the reports and PHOTOS! It helps renew my excitement in the watch.


----------



## wickets

jkn1946 said:


> It helps renew my excitement in the watch.


I have one on order too which for some reason I was expecting in November, however I looked the other day and the delivery window is actually Aug - Sept. Expectation excitement meter nearly broke!!


----------



## MattBat

Got mine in last week. Black, 44mm, no problem with hacking. Love it! I'll see if I can get a good picture...


----------



## Austex1604

Glad you all are receiving your Balls! Unfortunately I haven’t heard anything about mine since I got the email that it was headed to the Florida distribution center. That was almost two months ago.


----------



## wickets

Austex1604 said:


> Glad you all are receiving your Balls! Unfortunately I haven't heard anything about mine since I got the email that it was headed to the Florida distribution center. That was almost two months ago.


I would be trying to contact them daily it they did that to me


----------



## jkn1946

Perhaps contacting them is not a bad idea. My notice that the watch was on its way to distributor is dated 7/19/18. So it has been about two weeks for me. No further updates. 
Two months sounds way too long. Good Luck!


----------



## CaptMorg82

jkn1946 said:


> Perhaps contacting them is not a bad idea. My notice that the watch was on its way to distributor is dated 7/19/18. So it has been about two weeks for me. No further updates.
> Two months sounds way too long. Good Luck!


From what I was told, they basically have one person to ship out watches for the distribution center. So I'm guessing they have other watches to deal with other than this Ball pre-order and they said there were like 350 boxes from the pre-order waiting to be shipped. They don't really seem to be in a hurry there if you don't call so I would. I called twice and first time was on a Thursday and they said they were going to begin shipping them the next Monday but couldn't guarantee where mine would be in the pile. He said he would put it on the top in hopes of it getting sent with some of the first ones. That didn't seem to happen because after a week I still didn't have any notice of shipment so I called again. This time a woman answered and she actually went in back and got mine and shipped later that day.


----------



## jkn1946

And now we can see one of the problems with prepaying the entire amount. There is little motivation to promptly move a product that is already been paid. If even there was a 25% hold back there would be a quicker delivery operation. That being said, the present arrangement appears to be working for Ball well enough so change is unlikely.


----------



## Austex1604

I got mine today! 44mm Blue dial on stainless. Anyone know the size of the screws in the bracelet and if I need to use thread locker when putting them back together after sizing it?


----------



## jkn1946

Thanks for the photo! If I may ask does the blue dial look bluer in person rather than in the photo? And, could you provide a photo of the back - I know it is the same as other 44mm but, well, enjoying vicariously.


----------



## mcocorikis

marketing photo








actual
"blue"?








- - - Updated - - -

marketing photo








actual
"blue"?


----------



## BundyBear

Austex1604 said:


> I got mine today! 44mm Blue dial on stainless. Anyone know the size of the screws in the bracelet and if I need to use thread locker when putting them back together after sizing it?


Congratulations on your new Ball Watch. Generally, I skip the Loctite if the thread still has some remnants of the thread lock on it as I find that it keeps it nice and tight. That is not to say that it won't come loose. However, if you cleaned the threads of all the Loctite when you sized it, then you might run the risk of the screw coming loose over time. A drop of Loctite 222 wouldn't hurt if you do it properly.


----------



## Austex1604

Thank you! I need to order some new screwdrivers before I can properly size the bracelet. The cheap ones I have aren’t going near another watch. Looking at Bergeon stainless steel drivers. Ball told me the bracelet screws require a 1.40 mm blade if anyone was wondering. 

On a side note, does anyone have a suggestion for where to get a good NATO or Zulu strap in 21mm without having to buy the expensive Ball straps? I like the 11-11.5 inch long straps but they are hard to find in 21mm widths.


----------



## BundyBear

Austex1604 said:


> edited...
> :::
> I need to order some new screwdrivers before I can properly size the bracelet. The cheap ones I have aren't going near another watch. Looking at Bergeon stainless steel drivers.
> :::
> ...a suggestion for where to get a good NATO or Zulu strap in 21mm without having to buy the expensive Ball straps? I like the 11-11.5 inch long straps but they are hard to find in 21mm widths.


For screwdrivers, get the one they call the "cut-out" which is similar to the one that was supplied by Rolex with the 116610 submariner. Standard screwdrivers with the tapered head will damage the slot on the screw head giving it a butterfly look. Bergeon is a good brand but I have found that $10 eBay ones work just as well - unfortunately I don't have the retailer's details anymore to send you.

The 21mm widths is really a pain as its hard to find. I got all three, i.e. bracelet, rubber + NATO when I did the pre-order. I have previously bought mine from a German site, try Google "watch band specialist".

Post some pretty pictures of your watch when you're done.


----------



## mcocorikis

Are you certain that is blue?


----------



## Naturally

Austex1604 said:


> On a side note, does anyone have a suggestion for where to get a good NATO or Zulu strap in 21mm without having to buy the expensive Ball straps? I like the 11-11.5 inch long straps but they are hard to find in 21mm widths.


I use 22mm natos and leathers on my Ball watches with 21mm. I use a curved spring bar, which adds a little bit to the width since the strap need to curve with the spring bar. Works well.


----------



## KiwiWomble

I remember this pre order but dont think i ever really gave it a good look...and now im in the "buy a new watch" headspace and really regret letting this one slip buy


----------



## BundyBear

KiwiWomble said:


> I remember this pre order but dont think i ever really gave it a good look...and now im in the "buy a new watch" headspace and really regret letting this one slip buy


That's a shame mate. On the flip side, there may be a few coming up on the used market. Keep a lookout for it in the sales listing.


----------

